# Tivo Desktop Plus Download



## ImFeklhr

Looking to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus. When I got to buy it, it seems like the only option is to have it shipped to my physical mail address. Is there no download option? 

I am wondering if perhaps they just have a clumsy/inaccurate checkout process and when I get to the end it's going to E-Mail me a download key. However, I don't want to finalize my purchase and I find out I truly have to wait 3-5 days for a CD to be mailed to me with the software.

Anyone have any experience with this process?


----------



## ThAbtO

Recommend using PyTivo instead.


----------



## ImFeklhr

ThAbtO said:


> Recommend using PyTivo instead.


I'll look into that software, but in the meantime I'd still like to know if downloading Tivo Desktop Plus is possible or if the only option is to order a disk.


----------



## ThAbtO

You can, with the right URL, which I do not have now, there are several free versions. Using the code Tivo provides on purchase makes it TD Plus.


----------



## moyekj

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## ImFeklhr

ThAbtO said:


> You can, with the right URL, which I do not have now, there are several free versions. Using the code Tivo provides on purchase makes it TD Plus.


Great. I already have the Tivo Desktop software on my computer. I just need the activation code to make it "plus". I will go ahead and order it and assume that an activation code will be included immediately at purchase. :up:

If the software is no good, I will look into free or 3rd party solutions if I need more. I really just want to be able to load mp4 video files onto my Tivo from Tivo Desktop Plus.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

PyTivo will do that and more, for free.


----------



## SNJpage1

There is no need to down load anything. The activation code unlocks the Plus files that are built into the free version of desk top.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I was a long term proponent of TiVo Desktop, claiming I only needed it to copy files back and forth. I can't lie, I was a stomp my foot person, saying "I don't need that".

Then one day I tried kmttg, which is good software to get stuff off your TiVo to your computer, and pyTiVo, which puts software ONTO your TiVo. 

The combination makes me wonder why the heck I fought to use TiVo desktop at all. Now there is a learning curve, I initially rejected using it, thinking it was too difficult, but once you get by the small learning curve on first use, it's really quite powerful.


----------



## sar840t2

I ran into the same problem. The only choice was to purchase a physical CD (and paying for shipping). I then got the product key (either on the confirmation page or in a confirmation email).

The CD never arrived, which was no big deal as I didn't need it.

TiVo's fulfillment process must be really screwed up, because I was never charged for the key (or the shipping, or the shiny coaster they insisted on sending me but didn't).

About a day later I realized the Plus version still wasn't going to do what I wanted, and started using kmttg with absolutely no regrets.

Mike


----------



## ImFeklhr

sar840t2 said:


> I ran into the same problem. The only choice was to purchase a physical CD (and paying for shipping). I then got the product key (either on the confirmation page or in a confirmation email).
> 
> The CD never arrived, which was no big deal as I didn't need it.
> 
> TiVo's fulfillment process must be really screwed up, because I was never charged for the key (or the shipping, or the shiny coaster they insisted on sending me but didn't).
> 
> About a day later I realized the Plus version still wasn't going to do what I wanted, and started using kmttg with absolutely no regrets.
> 
> Mike


Yeah same here, I never got a CD, nor did I expect to. They just structure their shopping cart/checkout process in a confusing way in regards to software downloads. 5 months later I am on a new computer and am seeking the best TIVO software. I am going to try the one's referenced here.


----------



## ThAbtO

The best software is PyTivo.


----------



## Thos19

Does PyTivo and kmttg have any unique features that would make it worthwhile to download and install both? Thanks...


----------



## ThAbtO

Thos19 said:


> Does PyTivo and kmttg have any unique features that would make it worthwhile to download and install both? Thanks...


For one thing, KMTTG does not send video back to TiVo so it calls on PyTivo for when it needs to push back to Tivo.


----------



## advocate2

Sorry to be such a dolt, but I can't figure out where to enter the key they sent me. Please help.


----------



## unitron

advocate2 said:


> Sorry to be such a dolt, but I can't figure out where to enter the key they sent me. Please help.


Launch Desktop.

Click on File.

Click on Desktop Plus Upgrade.

You should get a gray box with a white place to enter the key.


----------



## ViddWizard

Thanks Everyone for contributing.

*To summarize: *
The Email receipt contains the download link for Desktop Software when you purchase and Unitron's instructions (above) worked perfectly for applying the "desktop plus" key you get at purchase.

As of 9/28/14 the software version from the link in the email receipt is 2.8.3, which matches Moyejk's post above of, (except it just named "TivoDesktop.exe"). So he is sharing the latest version.

VW~


----------



## Joe Siegler

Bump. I moved to a new computer today, and ran into a problem with my .TiVo files. I have a LOT of them. I am a kmttg/pyTivo user now, but I have an enormous collection of old .TiVo files, and I couldn't play them. I had to reinstall TiVo Desktop to get the bloody codecs and **** in there to play the .TiVo files.

I then went into the control panel and stopped the services relative to the TiVo Desktop from ever launching, so none of that is an issue. Given I still prefer .TiVo files to decoded .mpg files (due to the fact that one file is neater and more organized than two, IMO), I had to temporarily reinstall Desktop to get the .TiVo files to play. The TiVo website really needs someone to go through it and bring a lot of old help up to date with accurate info. There's several places in help/support that tell you to go download the current version from "this link", and you go there and it's the store.

On top of that, there's three places to submit custom RSS feeds to appear in the TiVo search, and none of them work. The true method for that is SERIOUSLY hidden on their site. I had to email someone directly at TiVo to find out what it was. 

/me gets off soapbox.


----------



## wpatters1229

I have downloaded the tivo desktop plus on two different machines. Both fail to complete a download. I have to use the beacon setting to show the tivo roamios since the bonjoir service does not work with our network and windows 7. I can see all the items to transfer but they just do not complete. Something is causing them to be interrupted. The Tivo units are both fairly new Roamios. This used to work when I had series 3 and series 2 units.
Any ideas what to try?


----------



## ThAbtO

wpatters1229 said:


> I have downloaded the tivo desktop plus on two different machines. Both fail to complete a download. I have to use the beacon setting to show the tivo roamios since the bonjoir service does not work with our network and windows 7. I can see all the items to transfer but they just do not complete. Something is causing them to be interrupted. The Tivo units are both fairly new Roamios. This used to work when I had series 3 and series 2 units.
> Any ideas what to try?


There may be glitches in your recordings and Desktop does not handle them well. PyTivo is a good replacement for Desktop and its free instead of $15.

You can also use KMTTG which will let you go past the glitch points and resume downloads. You would have to see on your download files where they stopped and compare it to the one on the Tivo, and press Pause just after that. KMTTG can resume at that point.


----------

